# 2018.09.15 - Trovoada perto de Évora (Vista a partir da Cabrela)



## windchill (15 Set 2018 às 10:38)

Depois de um dia de trabalho, veio uma noite de algum storm chasing!!! 
Assim sendo, 77 km depois de sair de casa, já bem á noitinha, parei o carro perto da localidade de Cabrela (junto ao VG de Vale da Lama).
Confesso que me arrependi um pouco de não ter andado mais uns 20 ou 30 km em direcção a Évora, pois tinha obtido imagens bem mais nítidas do espectáculo eléctrico que andava por aqueles lados..... o lado bom é que por estar mais distante consegui obter mais de 60 fotos de raios com um bom enquadramento.
Ainda assim foi melhor do que se não tivesse saído de casa.... 
Deixo-vos aqui algumas das fotos, espero que gostem! 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69WWp]
	

2018.09.15 - 000816 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MkdUU6]
	

2018.09.15 - 000902 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NXvztf]
	

2018.09.15 - 001148 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69WEn]
	

2018.09.15 - 001216 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69WxD]
	

2018.09.15 - 001330 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69Ws8]
	

2018.09.15 - 001418 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MkdU8M]
	

2018.09.15 - 002012 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28kfvgd]
	

2018.09.15 - 002108 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (15 Set 2018 às 10:42)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/NXvyWy]
	

2018.09.15 - 002540 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69W2D]
	

2018.09.15 - 003124 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/29GStKr]
	

2018.09.15 - 003604 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2b69VTn]
	

2018.09.15 - 003920 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/NXvyDQ]
	

2018.09.15 - 004006 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28kfvmU]
	

2018.09.15 - 005830 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28kfvis]
	

2018.09.15 - 010020 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28kfvcW]
	

2018.09.15 - 012858 (NIKON D7200) [Cabrela] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Venha a próxima....


----------

